# Free to good home



## patriot15joe (Sep 24, 2012)

This guy was dumped on our street about two weeks ago. we have been trying to get him a good home with little luck. We already have three dogs and can’t keep him. I really wish I could. He is still a young pup. Very playful. We have already taught him to sit and shake. I really don’t want to take him to the pound because I know what they will do to him. I want to make sure he will go to a good home. He would probably make a great pig dog. 

If anyone can give him a good home please contact me.


----------



## DEERFU (Sep 24, 2012)

He's a beautiful boy


----------



## SonyaS (Sep 25, 2012)

He is a pit mix, hard to place. I will say pits are often incredibly smart dogs!

If you really don't want to drop him off to be killed at the shelter and you are willing to spend a bit on transport consider contacting MARS. If he is young and adoptable they may take him.

http://www.midwestanimalrescue.org/info/contact


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 26, 2012)

patriot15joe said:


> If anyone can give him a good home please contact me.



Contact:

http://furkids.org/

They're a good organization, and they're not too far from you.  I recently adopted one of their dogs.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 26, 2012)

DEERFU said:


> He's a beautiful boy



X 2 Looks to be a red nose.


----------



## sticknstring (Sep 28, 2012)

Do you still have dog? If so, give me a call please. May be interested. 478-414-8493 Thanks


----------



## patriot15joe (Sep 30, 2012)

Scooby found a home today, he has a loving family now. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## zacherwalker (Dec 10, 2012)

Glad to hear. I just saw this post I would've taken him in a heartbeat and atleast given him a temporary home. I hate knowing and seeing dogs like that go to the shelter. I adopted mine a "red nose" as people may say but thats a whole another argument. Anyways I adopted her when she was 6 weeks old. Someone dropped a box of like 7 of them off at the shelter most of them had diseases and infections so they were putting the litter down. Got Bella the day before it was supposed to happen. Best dog Ive ever had. Oh and she'll retrieve a duck or two.


----------

